# One item on my "white board wish-list" might come true!



## brino (Mar 17, 2022)

When I get to dreaming in the shop about "wish-list items" I sometimes write far-off things, like; 
1) get a dog (our much-loved hound passed three years ago)
2) build a bigger shop
3) retire

I got home tonight and my wife has been talking to her parents whose neighbour just got a puppy from a large litter.... and there are a couple left.







We have an appointment tomorrow to see some puppies.
I feel a little like a kid on Christmas eve!

Brian


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 17, 2022)

Three years is how long we waited.   Your new dog will take the place of your last one just fine with that time gap.


----------



## Eyerelief (Mar 17, 2022)

I went exactly 3 years after my hunting buddy died before I brought home her replacement  For me life just ain't the same without a dog.  
“If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”​— Will Rogers


----------



## Gnpenning (Mar 17, 2022)

Someone's post in the joke thread, but fitting here. 

I've always tried to get a pup while my older dog can help with the training.  Those good traits live on.


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 18, 2022)

After my 10 year old great  Dane mix passed I said never again. 4 years later rescued 2 sisters   Now their almost 3. Wouldn’t take anything for them. Pick y’all a puppy please.


----------



## sycle1 (Mar 18, 2022)

3 Years without a dog! Honestly I don't know how you did that.
I couldn't .


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 18, 2022)

Are they Border collies?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 18, 2022)

Cool Brian ! I thought at one time about getting a Sheltie ......................................and now own 3 . They were hard to pick from puppies and couldn't make up my mind .  Congrats !


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 18, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> Are they Border collies?


They sure look like it don't they ? Active little pups they are .


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 18, 2022)

sycle1 said:


> 3 Years without a dog! Honestly I don't know how you did that.
> I couldn't .


I lasted 3 days when our first Sheltie caught a car . 1420 miles later we had a new puppy from New England . One of my very very few FB posts .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 18, 2022)

My son grew up with a sheltie named Carley, Shelties are loyal, loving and extremely smart dogs, Carley died when my son was 21, we never got another dog since.
 but now I'm thinking a German Shepard.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 18, 2022)

brino said:


> When I get to dreaming in the shop about "wish-list items" I sometimes write far-off things, like;
> 1) get a dog (our much-loved hound passed three years ago)
> 2) build a bigger shop
> 3) retire
> ...


It sounds like you have your priorities in line.  If I had to make a choice I would stick wit #1 and let the others slide.  We've had dogs as kids and  our entire married lives.  It wouldn't be a home without at least one in the house.  We currently have 2 Cocker Spaniels.  They're life long buddies and all but inseparable.  They're getting up in years so we keep hoping for the best.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 18, 2022)

Over thirty two years  my wife and I had two Shelties, with a six year gap between. When the last one passed at 13 I said "No more." I couldn't take loosing one more.


----------



## projectnut (Mar 18, 2022)

T Bredehoft said:


> Over thirty two years  my wife and I had two Shelties, with a six year gap between. When the last one passed at 13 I said "No more." I couldn't take loosing one more.


They're hard to lose, but even harder to live without.  We couldn't go more than 3 months before getting a new one, then another one to keep her company 6 months later.  The older one turned 13 in February.  The "younger" one turned 12 last August.


----------



## savarin (Mar 18, 2022)

It really hurts to loose them and our 13 year old long haired Weimaraner is nearly there.
Poor thing has dementia and loosing his back legs its really sad to see but he's given us so much so we are making his last moments as best we can.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 18, 2022)

Brian, your waiting till tomorrow to go get a puppy. Shame lol
I lasted about 3 weeks after Saddie died to go puppy shopping.
Its a good thing puppies are cute to make up for the trouble they can get into.

Greg


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 18, 2022)

Pick well ..  The wait for that puppy to be of age to leave the mother will tear at you..


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 18, 2022)

Oh boy! Border Collies! We have had 3 of them. The first one was by far the best, got him as a pup from the top breeder in Wisconsin at the time.  Didn't have to train him, he just knew what you wanted him to do and did it! He was a great dog. After we lost him we got a brother and sister as pups from a different breeder. (The first breeder had passed away by then) They weren't as smart but still smart. We lost both of them last year at age 15.
You will enjoy a Border Collie, just have to keep them from getting bored, nothing worse than a bored Border Collie in the house!

Best of luck,
Richard


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 18, 2022)

Mini Cooper S said:


> nothing worse than a bored Border Collie in the house!


Actually , there is . 3 of them !  When we get the Shelties up to the mountains they run and run and run ! A tired Sheltie/Border Collie is a happy dog .


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 18, 2022)

Mini Cooper S said:


> Oh boy! Border Collies! We have had 3 of them. The first one was by far the best, got him as a pup from the top breeder in Wisconsin at the time.  Didn't have to train him, he just knew what you wanted him to do and did it! He was a great dog. After we lost him we got a brother and sister as pups from a different breeder. (The first breeder had passed away by then) They weren't as smart but still smart. We lost both of them last year at age 15.
> You will enjoy a Border Collie, just have to keep them from getting bored, nothing worse than a bored Border Collie in the house!
> 
> Best of luck,
> Richard


My Avatar, is my previous pup. He was a border collie / sheppard. Play, play, play... The dog never really knew what it was like to have a down time.  Throw the ball, throw the frisbee... 100 degrees out, keep throwing it dad... He lived until 18.. when his legs gave out. Smart as a whip.. My German Shedder, is a more calm dog, dumb as a rock... compared to my Border Collie/Shep.. But loveable, dedicated.   We just got back from a long walk, and I'm in the garage, and so is he... happily laying on the cold concrete.


----------



## rabler (Mar 18, 2022)

I’ve been pondering the merits of getting a dog myself.  Not quite ready, but the idea has been growing on me.  Haven’t narrowed down a breed yet.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 18, 2022)

savarin said:


> It really hurts to loose them and our 13 year old long haired Weimaraner is nearly there.
> Poor thing has dementia and loosing his back legs its really sad to see but he's given us so much so we are making his last moments as best we can.




Ice cream,  hamburgers,  corn dogs..............


----------



## brino (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

Wow, what a big group of dog lovers here!
Another reason to like this place.

First I should say that those initial pictures were taken with the puppies at 1 week (nursing) and then 2 weeks (sleeping).
They are now 8 weeks, so yesterday we picked up and brought home the last available puppy in the litter of seven.

Introducing Mipha (pronounced "meefa")



I only found out about these puppies on Thursday night.
Mom is a border collie, dad was a beagle/fox hound mix.

Yesterday was a whirlwind:
-getting more of the house a little more "puppy proofed"
-picking up a few supplies, leash, collar some chew toys, and a pile of cleaning supplies
-finally picking up the puppy
-going for about 87 outside walks; and yet she still managed to "christen" four rooms......
....and technically I was "working from home" so right now I am trying to make-up a few hours while she naps!

She has a few minutes now and then of whimpering/whining, but I think it's from suddenly being without siblings.
We actually wanted to get two to help with any separation issues, but there was only one left.
I asked to be contacted if anyone else "backed-out".... but what kind of monster could see this face and say "No"?












I already wonder how we did without her!

Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 19, 2022)

brino said:


> We actually wanted to get two to help with any separation issues, but there was only one left.


That's how we ended up with 3 Bryan .   What a beautiful pup !


----------



## f350ca (Mar 19, 2022)

Congratulations !!
What a sweet heart, those eye's are saying, Im going to pee on the floor and your not going to stop me. lol
With two dogs they have a buddy, with one you have a buddy.

Greg


----------



## savarin (Mar 19, 2022)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## f350ca (Mar 19, 2022)

They don't stay puppy sized long.
Just over 5 months, but still acts very much like a puppy.



Greg


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 19, 2022)

Big Paws... she may have those big Beagle feet... she's a cutey.  Good luck..


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Mar 19, 2022)

Congratulations! What a beautiful puppy.  You will love having a Border Collie.  We did exactly what you had talked about, came home with two Border Collie puppies, what an adventure!  They do grow fast.

Richard


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 19, 2022)

She's looks like a keeper Brian, congrats on the new family member. I picked one up two weeks ago, and she has been keeping me very busy. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 19, 2022)

Our now 3 year old labradoodle cried for several nights upon being taken from mom.   My 10 year old son was so upset he slept beside the kennel every night.   Puppies are a wonderful time of life.


----------



## Gnpenning (Mar 19, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Our now 3 year old labradoodle cried for several nights upon being taken from mom.   My 10 year old son was so upset he slept beside the kennel every night.   Puppies are a wonderful time of life.


When I was raising puppies I would have things in their bed and play area that we sent home with the pups so they had something familiar when they left.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 20, 2022)

I hate to say this, but in many ways they are better than some of us.


----------



## brino (Jun 17, 2022)

This morning Mipha discovered the spring doorstop behind our bedroom door.....

View attachment doorstop1.mov



View attachment doorstop2.mov


She will be 5 months old tomorrow.

Brian


----------



## f350ca (Jun 17, 2022)

Love the video Brian, even brought Lucy out of hiding, she's now out on the veranda whoofing.

Greg


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jun 17, 2022)

that's fabulous! Congrats on your new family member 

I have a border collie mixed with who knows what. She's a whirlwind and very smart. Since our foster pups left she's been all out of sorts and more destructive than usual. She even chewed a hole in the wall the other day for some reason. Thankfully she's as cute as a button, so...
	

		
			
		

		
	



nothing like an upsidedown schnozz pic


----------



## Charles scozzari (Jun 17, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Our now 3 year old labradoodle cried for several nights upon being taken from mom.   My 10 year old son was so upset he slept beside the kennel every night.   Puppies are a wonderful time of life.


You're last sentence sums it up beautiflly


----------

